# Polk S10 and Pinnacle MB8000 questions from a noob.



## couch000 (Dec 16, 2010)

Getting ready to finish a room in my basement that is currently my workout room and turn it into a HT/Workout room. 

I have a set of Polk S10 speakers that I've had since college- almost 20 years old but only used a few times. They are in mint condition. I'm considering using them somehow with my new surround sound/HT set up. Can these be used as the main front speakers or is it better to get a matching set of 5.1 speakers?

I thought about getting a 5.1 set of speakers for surround sound and using the Polks for music, etc. I don't listen to a lot of music at home but I have these Polks sitting around and I'd like to use them somehow. Plus, the more speakers you have the cooler your setup looks. ;-) 

I'm considering the Pinnacle MB8000 for my 5.1 surround sound. Just wanted to get some opinions on those. They are selling for $279 at a site with free shipping. Didn't think I could beat that deal. $300-$400 is my budget for speakers. What else would you guys recommend in that price range?

Hope my questions make sense. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

couch000 said:


> Getting ready to finish a room in my basement that is currently my workout room and turn it into a HT/Workout room.
> 
> I have a set of Polk S10 speakers that I've had since college- almost 20 years old but only used a few times. They are in mint condition. I'm considering using them somehow with my new surround sound/HT set up. Can these be used as the main front speakers or is it better to get a matching set of 5.1 speakers?
> 
> ...


Hello,
I have no direct experience with the Pinnacle MB8000 so I cannot speak to how they sound. I will say your Polks are of a higher quality if 3-400 Dollars encompasses a 5.1 Speaker System.

You might want to consider using your existing Polks and using them as Surrounds and adding Polks for the Mains and Center Channel and a 150 Dollar Dayton Subwoofer. You should be able to find some Polks on sale that will be much higher fidelity than a budget 5.1 Package.

I understand the urge to have all the Speakers all at once, but with a 3-400 Dollar Budget, you really might be best served Purchasing the highest quality Speakers possible even if it means you do not have 5.1 just yet. And in truth 3-400 Dollars is a tough task to get a quality 5.1 Speaker array.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## couch000 (Dec 16, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I have no direct experience with the Pinnacle MB8000 so I cannot speak to how they sound. I will say your Polks are of a higher quality if 3-400 Dollars encompasses a 5.1 Speaker System.
> 
> You might want to consider using your existing Polks and using them as Surrounds and adding Polks for the Mains and Center Channel and a 150 Dollar Dayton Subwoofer. You should be able to find some Polks on sale that will be much higher fidelity than a budget 5.1 Package.
> ...


Hi JJ. Thanks for the response. The Polk S10s I have are floor standing speakers (29"x12"x11"). You would suggest using them as the surround speakers and buying new Polks for the mains and center channel? I would think using them as the mains and purchasing a center channel and smaller bookshelf type speakers I can mount for surrounds might be a better option. Or am I crazy? My space is somewhat limited so mounting the surround speakers saves me some space. Plus, it keeps them out of my grubby 5 year old twin boys' hands. 

Now you have me thinking.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

couch000 said:


> Hi JJ. Thanks for the response. The Polk S10s I have are floor standing speakers (29"x12"x11"). You would suggest using them as the surround speakers and buying new Polks for the mains and center channel? I would think using them as the mains and purchasing a center channel and smaller bookshelf type speakers I can mount for surrounds might be a better option. Or am I crazy? My space is somewhat limited so mounting the surround speakers saves me some space. Plus, it keeps them out of my grubby 5 year old twin boys' hands.
> 
> Now you have me thinking.


Hello,
If the Polks are Towers than by all means use them as your Mains. I have never owned Polks and the Model you listed I was not familiar with, but Polk makes a quality Speaker and will certainly be better than a 5.1 Speaker Package costing under 400 Dollars.

So in this case, I would look for used Polks from your vintage from places like Audiogon and Ebay as they will be a better match to the Speakers you already have. If you cannot find any, I would look at newer Polks.

In this case all you need is a Center Channel, Surrounds and a Subwoofer. Again, Dayton makes a quality one for around 150 Dollars named the Sub 120.

Mounting your Surrounds sounds like a good idea to keep them safe from your little one. Going Polk would definitely be the route I would take. There are some great deals to be had out there.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

